# benchmade vs SOG knife quality?



## picard

Does anyone know if benchmade knife is better than SOG knife? I likethe SOG trident and flash II that is on displayed at the SOG web site. Benchmade handle doesn't seem grippy enough. Does anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## GJW

Grippiness is totally subjective but quality is quality.
I give the nod to Benchmade.


----------



## cdf

Benchmade , better fit and finish , better lock (Axis) , better metalurgy and heat treat . Benchmade makes a great number of products , the 520 is the grippiest folder I know . It's not a fair comparison , the two companies aren't in the same class .


----------



## ACMarina

Maybe the red class Benchmades are kinda close, but I don't think there's anything in the SOG line that can keep up with my BM 910. OTOH, Benchmade doesn't make much of a multi-plier, so if I needed pliers and a file my SOG Switchplier would win out. .


----------



## picard

I want to clarify the word quality. Does each manufacturer make good steel that hold the edge base on its purpose. Is the handle grippy so that user doesn't lose grip in rain, snow, or with sweaty hand. Is the handle lock secured so that the blade doesn't close while user is using the knife. Does the price match what the product claim. I know BM doesn't make multitool. we can ignore this category. we should focus only on folders and fix blade knifes.


----------



## Shanghaied

I own several Benchmade knives but have only handled some SOG knives, so my opinion might be biased.

Not many knife makers make their own steel. What they can affect is the heat treatment and the factory edge, and from my personal experiences I think Benchmade is pretty good at doing both. I have a 940ti that came shaving sharp. Even the relatively cheap MiniGrip with the lowly 440C steel came shaving sharp, and remained so for the one-year-period I have had it. This included a fair bit of use, including a few cuts on hardwood surfaces. 

As GJW said, the grip is subjective. The MiniGrip was grippy enough for me and the handle filled up the hand very well. The G10 handles are also very grippy (but I feel that the Spyderco G10 is slightly better). The SOG FRN handles felt grippy enough too.

The BM Axis-lock one of the stronger locks out there so no problem there. Don't know about the SOG lock though.

Both BM and SOG are over-priced if you go by the retail prices listed on their sites, but in the real world BM are usually pretty good value, and SOG seems to be just fine too.


----------



## ACMarina

IMO, they both use good steel. Grip is subjective, so that's kinda hard to guage. Lockup is highly debated; There are those who say that any liner, for example, is trash. That would, again, be something that you'd have to decide. Price for product, they're both equal.

For folders, like I said, the red class of Benchmade might be along the lines of the average SOG, but I'd say all-in-all Benchmade wins in the folder category. I don't know what SOG's got as far as fixed blades, but as far as Benchmade is concerned they're pricey, and for what they want for a Nimravus or something there are a lot of other knives that I'd rather have. I'm a big fan of Swamp Rat knives in a fixed blade. .


----------



## Unicorn

I buy Benchmades, I like some of the SOG designs, but not their folders. I much prefer Benchmades as they seem to be better built, with better materials, and hold an edge longer.


----------



## DarkLight

I like COLD STEEL for quality and VALUE.


----------



## bjn70

Benchmade, SOG, Cold Steel, Spyderco all make good knives. They each use a variety of different steels and all make good use of their steels. If you are talking about edge holding then you want one of the better steels, such as AUS8A or ATS34 among others. These steels are more expensive but also trade off sharpness for toughness or ductility. Some knives come with steels with lesser edge holding ability but more toughness in case you use the knife for prying. You should decide what you want your blade to do then choose a manufacturer and model that provides the appropriate steel.

Handle function depends on its material also. Kraton is best for holding onto the knife but doesn't look as nice especially after a lot of use.

I think all of these manufacturers will have good locks but I can't attest to all of them.

By coincidence I am at this very moment watching a DVD that came with my latest Cold Steel knife. They are using the various Cold Steel products to cut cardboard, ropes, meat, 2x4's and even punch holes in car hoods. They are also doing tests to show the strength of their locks, such as clamping a blade in a vise and hanging 100 pounds or more on the blade showing that the lock can resist that. Actually I bought a Streamlight TL-3 Xenon on ebay and noticed that the seller had some Cold Steel knives on closeout special so I ordered a knife along with my light. They sent the DVD as a freebie. I think I agree that Cold Steel has the best value for the money, with Spyderco and CRKT next. I like the features of Benchmade knives to that is my favorite knife company.


----------



## chmsam

I've get a SOG AIRSOG (or two) and like them. Got a Cold Steel knife (or three) that I like.

But I've got lots of Benchmade folders, and I LOVE them.

The AIRSOG handles grip pretty well. I also like the grip of the Griptillians (regular or Mini).

More importantly to me, I like the way the Benchmades blades lock up solidly (no motion side to side, and especially no motion against the blade stop up or down). Feels much more solid and safe (remember to keep crud out of any folders pivot and lock area).


----------



## frankborelli

For me, Benchmade folders are better than SOG, and FAR better than Cold Steel. Cold Steel makes good fixed blade knives, but often prices them a little high (or their dealers do). SOG makes excellent fixed blades. My preference for ALL is still Masters of Defense (http://www.mastersofdefense.com[/ur...elliconsulting.com/evals/knives/dietercqd.pdf


----------



## dimwatt

I have friends who have had to have knives repaired and some replaced but years later my trusty old Benchmade/Balisong AFCK still goes where I go The scales are almost worn smooth and half of the black coating on the blade is gone. The ONLY problem I ever had was the screws came loose on the clip one time. Yep, just ONE time

Benchmade gets my vote for qualiy, fit, finish as well as value. If you buy it at the right place

dimwatt


----------



## Chop

I have to give my vote to the Benchmade knives as well. I've gone through many auto models, but have cherished my 710 and 705. They hold a good edge and have never let me down. I don't baby them either. What else can I say?


----------



## Solstice

There was another thread that compared knife companies to light companies and under that analogy, I'd say Benchmade is Surefire to SOG's Inova. I have a Sog Flash I that I like a lot do to its design (ultra light and compact, ergonomic grippy handle, bayonette style clip for covert carry, opens lightning fast), but the fit and finish are a bit behind (a little blade play when open, clip can be bent too easily). Still, a great knife for the price.


----------



## picard

thanks guys for all the comments. I bought the benchmade 720 Mel Pardue. It has G10 handle and straight 159CM blade. It is really sharp. I test it by cutting a 32oz steak. I can cut it like butter.The cut is smooth, straight.


----------



## threedeep

Hands down, my vote would be for SOG Knives. Even though the quality may not be as good as Benchmade, I've owned several and (for the money) they are a great value. They hold an excellent edge and definitely suit my needs.


----------



## lintonindy

picard said:


> thanks guys for all the comments. I bought the benchmade 720 Mel Pardue. It has G10 handle and straight 159CM blade. It is really sharp. I test it by cutting a 32oz steak. I can cut it like butter.The cut is smooth, straight.



That is a nice knife and a good choice. Like most here, I believe the quality of Benchmade to be far far superior to SOG. I have owned multiples of both and while I currently don't own either anymore (ZT has my money now) , I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Benchmade again if there was a model I fell in love with. SOG on the other hand, will not receive any more money from me due to blade play on almost every sub 100 dollar SOG I've bought (about 4). Good choice and keep em sharp!


----------



## Bertrand

I prefer Benchmade to SOG. For folders in the same price range I think Spyderco is my true favorite though. If you want something for a decent price that's more the folding wrecking bar type I'd look at ZT (Zero Tolerence) knives.


----------



## {3V}

cdf said:


> Benchmade , better fit and finish , better lock (Axis) , better metalurgy and heat treat . Benchmade makes a great number of products , the 520 is the grippiest folder I know . It's not a fair comparison , the two companies aren't in the same class .



This, two different monsters, i personally think that the contego (0810) is amazing in hand


----------



## grandchamp87

I can tell you from experience that benchmade is superior to SOG knives. They are well constructed, and hold an edge very well. I tried the SOG knives, but found myself sharpening more often then I had with my other brands. On a side note, I am also a fan of the Gerber knives. The best grip I ever had on a knife was on one of my Gerbers, Skinned many animals with it and it hasn't slipped once. Plenty enough "grippy".


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Moving this to the Knives forum.

Bill


----------



## canadadude2

To me, Benchmade are undoubtedly the finer knife in everyway. There's no comparison really. Benchmade are pretty straight forward, no bells and whistles, just great knives.


----------



## knifeowningguy

Benchmades are much, much better than SOGs. SOGs are more comparable to the cheaper Kershaws, only a much worse value. I recently purchased a Flash II, and what a terrible value it was. It cost me $67, and used AUS-8 steel and the handle was entirely made out of a cheap, soft plastic. No steel liners, nothing. Wouldn't be that big a deal necessarily if they used a hard, high quality plastic, but the didn't. SOG has better knives than the flash, but they're also considerably more expensive. You can get a Kershaw Leek for under $40, and it's made of aluminum, is a better design and a better steel. SOGs are a rip-off. Benchmades are on a whole other level above either of them, but of course there's also a price premium for that. Pretty sure the only Benchmade that can reallybe had for under $100 is the Griptilian. Griptilians are really nice knives though, so you get what you pay for.


----------

